# Foolproof hash browns



## idahopz (Nov 9, 2015)

If you have a waffle maker, hash browns are as easy as making waffles - even I can't ruin them
I like using the dried potato shreds from Costco, but have made these with equal success from fresh potatoes as well. 

For the dried potatoes from Costco, I place the desired quantity in a bowl, top with water and a pinch of salt, then microwave for 1 minute.  Let sit 10 minutes, then drain and pat dry.  Scoop some into the waffle maker and get ready to eat with your favorite toppings.













IMG_5261.JPG



__ idahopz
__ Nov 9, 2015


















IMG_5264.JPG



__ idahopz
__ Nov 9, 2015


















IMG_5267.JPG



__ idahopz
__ Nov 9, 2015


----------



## 4pogo7 (Nov 9, 2015)

Hmmm, interesting method. I like it!


----------



## tropics (Nov 9, 2015)

That is flippin out great I have to do this. Do you ever mix any onions in with it?

Richie


----------



## tropics (Nov 9, 2015)

Sorry just noticed todays your first day so Welcome to SMF

Richie


----------



## idahopz (Nov 9, 2015)

Thanks Richie, and yes, sometimes onions, and even shredded meats like corned beef mixed in with the shredded potato.  I like runny yolk eggs, and the browns topped with one is spectacular!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 10, 2015)

Great Idea! I never tried the Dehy Hashbrowns but worth a shot. Fresh take so long to cook for a family breakfast...JJ


----------



## idahopz (Nov 10, 2015)

Thanks, JJ - most of the time I like the dehydrated ones the best.  However, Costco has two versions, one is a pack of pint sized boxes which are great on the road camping because you can simply add water to the line and re-hydrate.  However, these are not as robust as the other kind they have in what looks like a gallon sized milk box.  Those shreds are the closest to fresh I have tried. Problem is the same as with other Costco products I like - they stop selling it altogether or sell intermittently


----------



## old bones (Nov 10, 2015)

That's a good idea.   How about using a Gorge Foreman Type Grill for do a family size.  ;-)    

We'll be picking your brain more often..    Thanks for posting..


----------



## idahopz (Nov 10, 2015)

You're too kind, Old Bones!

I don't see why a George wouldn't work - certainly would be worth a try.  You gave me an idea to try an old Panini press I have stuffed somewhere - makes great toasted sandwiches so it might work for browns as well


----------



## jirodriguez (Nov 12, 2015)

We buy the small camping sized packs at Costco and I found the large cup brew option on my Keurig fills it perfectly. That's my super easy, guilty pleasure method for doing hash browns... lol.

I saw those dehydrated potato's for years and swore I would never buy them, then a friend told me they were actually good,so I tried them. I was shocked at how good they were and how easy! They are also great to put as a topper on casseroles or as a crust on casseroles. For a crust we form them into the bottom of a glass pan and then bake them till crispy, then add the filling and cook some more.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 12, 2015)

IdahoPZ said:


> You're too kind, Old Bones!
> 
> I don't see why a George wouldn't work - certainly would be worth a try.  You gave me an idea to try an old Panini press I have stuffed somewhere - makes great toasted sandwiches so it might work for browns as well


Great Idea, PZ !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









----------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Be interesting to know if Old George would work, because we haven't had a Waffle Iron for many years.

I just asked Mrs Bear if we still have our George Foreman Grill. She said yes, but she doesn't know where. Well Dang-it, this house isn't very big!!!!

Anybody finds out how good the George Foreman works let me know, then I'll get the Blood hounds out !!

Bear


----------



## idahopz (Nov 12, 2015)

Thanks, Bear!

I know I've a George as well, and will give it a go (if I can find it) because now I'm curious


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 12, 2015)

IdahoPZ said:


> Thanks, Bear!
> 
> I know I've a George as well, and will give it a go (if I can find it) because now I'm curious


That's Great----Let us know!!

I'm thinking maybe George doesn't close tight enough to do it like your Waffle Iron.  Just a total guess though.

Bear


----------



## cmayna (Nov 12, 2015)

Yum!


----------



## b-one (Nov 12, 2015)

Now I wished I had kept our old waffle iron! Great job with the hash brown cooking idea!


----------



## idahopz (Nov 12, 2015)

Well, folks - did the George Foreman experiment and it worked.  I asked my missus where our George was and she asked me why.  I told her of Old Bone's idea about using it for hash browns and she immediately went into the storage area and found it.  Wasn't expecting to try it so soon, but what the heck - why not.  Just to be sure I am not biased I asked her to be the judge on texture and flavor. We have the original small edition of the George Foreman.













IMG_8693.JPG



__ idahopz
__ Nov 12, 2015





Still in the cooker - it took about 15 minutes to achieve this level of brown.













IMG_8694.JPG



__ idahopz
__ Nov 12, 2015





Plated - the outsides (top and bottom) were perfectly crispy, but the inside was a bit dry. I think 15 minutes was probably too long, but any earlier and it wasn't as brown.  The flavor was good, but my better half said to brush on some oil.

On another note, these only had a quick spritz of spray oil, and for those that need low fat hash browns, these would certainly quench the salt/crisp tooth. The calorie count must be excellent - the box claims 70 calories per serving, which is 1/3 cup dry.  What you see here is about 2 servings plus the cooking spray.  The only problem with estimating the calories in the spray is that the Kirkland brand claims zero calories and zero from fat even though the ingredients specify canola oil.  So, I'd guess that what you see represents about 150 calories, and very little from fat.

I'd say that this experiment was a success.  I think you're correct though, Bear, because this is a gravity press unit, I'm not sure there was enough contact with hot metal as the potatoes shrunk as they cooked - maybe why they were a bit dry.













IMG_8696.JPG



__ idahopz
__ Nov 12, 2015


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 13, 2015)

Thanks for that experiment & report, PZ !!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gotta find these Dehydrated Taters you guys speak of, and put a Whole house search on for our George!!!

Bear


----------



## seenred (Nov 13, 2015)

This is a good idea PZ!  I don't own a George, but I've got both a waffle iron (smallish) and a Cuisinart panini press that would probably achieve similar results.  I'll be giving this a try for sure!







Red


----------



## idahopz (Nov 13, 2015)

Thanks guys! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I think you're correct about the panini press, Red.  I've one at work and maybe I'll bring some shreds and try it out as well!


----------



## tropics (Nov 13, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks for that experiment & report, PZ !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bear I get these at Wallmart going to try some tomorrow morning













100_3188.JPG



__ tropics
__ Nov 13, 2015






Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 13, 2015)

tropics said:


> Bear I get these at Wallmart going to try some tomorrow morning
> 
> Richie


Thanks Richie!!

Be looking for those or similar!!

Good Tip,

Bear


----------



## tropics (Nov 14, 2015)

IdahoPZ said:


> Thanks Richie, and yes, sometimes onions, and even shredded meats like corned beef mixed in with the shredded potato.  I like runny yolk eggs, and the browns topped with one is spectacular!


Had to do these today so again Thanks for sharing













100_3196.JPG



__ tropics
__ Nov 14, 2015






Richie


----------



## idahopz (Nov 14, 2015)

Looks great Richie, and I'm glad that you found the technique useful!

On a separate note, my missus insisted that I try another George Foreman experiment last night (she loves hash browns).  This time I tossed about 1-2 tablespoons olive oil with the raw but rehydrated/drained shreds.  Into the George they went, but this time with the audible sizzle of oil.  When she tasted them, she said they were as good as when cooked on the flat iron. Now I can do her hash browns the easy way without the spatter.


----------



## tropics (Nov 14, 2015)

IdahoPZ said:


> Looks great Richie, and I'm glad that you found the technique useful!
> 
> On a separate note, my missus insisted that I try another George Foreman experiment last night (she loves hash browns).  This time I tossed about 1-2 tablespoons olive oil with the raw but rehydrated/drained shreds.  Into the George they went, but this time with the audible sizzle of oil.  When she tasted them, she said they were as good as when cooked on the flat iron. Now I can do her hash browns the easy way without the spatter.


Hey I gave a drizzle of Vegie oil on the bottom, the tatters were mixed with dehydrated onions.I gave a lite drizzle to the top before closing the lid.

Richie


----------



## idahopz (Nov 14, 2015)

Dang, never thought of using dehydrated onions - perfect complement to the dehydrated potatoes - will definitely give that a go next time. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Sometimes (probably more than sometimes) I miss the obvious


----------



## old bones (Nov 14, 2015)

IdahoPZ, Thanks Again for the idea,  I was just telling the wife about your idea and how we should pull out Old George and give it a try.  I was thinking of a few slices of Bears Double Smoked Ham on the bottom and then my potatoes and a few smoked red bell peppers on top.     Your idea would be handy when up hunting or when I want a little snack.      Or......   even now.  Potatoes with a little smoked garlic powder on them.   Gott'a stop looking at this forum until I drop 25 more pounds...   :-(


----------



## idahopz (Nov 14, 2015)

lol, I know what you mean Old Bones - there are so many good ideas on this forum that I feel like a horse being restrained at the starting line - ready to race to the finish - a perfect meal


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 14, 2015)

Great idea !   Thumbs Up


----------



## tropics (Nov 14, 2015)

IdahoPZ said:


> Dang, never thought of using dehydrated onions - perfect complement to the dehydrated potatoes - will definitely give that a go next time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks IPZ when I asked about the onions I was thinking the dried,didn't think to say that.LOL Thanks for the point appreciate it

Richie


----------



## idahopz (Nov 14, 2015)

Here's a funny one - I was outside doing concrete work and my wife called me in for a snack (almost never happens) - she had fixed me a plate of George Foreman hash browns topped with an egg!

In all our years of marriage, she has never before fixed me hash browns


----------



## siege (Nov 14, 2015)

Those dehydrated potatos fed a lot of troops of our boy scouts over the years. Hot water works fairly
 fast, but if you cover them in cold water at bedtime, they will be completely rehydrated and ready to cook in the morning, no waiting. Our favotite way to eat them is fried in bacon fat. I‘d bet that would work brushed on a waffle iron, too.
 Then smother them in sausage gravy.......ummmm.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 15, 2015)

IdahoPZ said:


> Here's a funny one - I was outside doing concrete work and my wife called me in for a snack (almost never happens) - she had fixed me a plate of George Foreman hash browns topped with an egg!
> 
> In all our years of marriage, she has never before fixed me hash browns


Sounds like you're becoming a bad influence on your wife, like so many of us are!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## idahopz (Nov 15, 2015)

lol, Bear - probably never would have happened at all had I not been given the ideas on the forum - she might regret me joining


----------



## pilch (Nov 16, 2015)

Bugger me PZ you've got us all fired up now.

As a wee nipper, living in the west and from a pretty poor family, we had tater fritters (Hash Browns) on a regular basis mainly because they were cheap to make and filled ya up pretty quick.

We also had another quick and easy meal that was quite popular and now I'm thinking I can combine both into one and come up with something new and hopefully tasty.

Once I've done the lab tests as well as the field tests I'll toss up a full report.

Thanks

Cheers from Down Under


----------



## idahopz (Nov 16, 2015)

Looking forward to your experiment and report Pilch!


----------



## pilch (Jan 6, 2016)

Well PZ I have finally got back with my report on the experiment.

I did a Q view on it but at this time I won't post it due to things not going the way I saw in my minds eye.

As stated we, as kids, had a cheap meal and in Australia they were called jaffles. You may have the same thing in the states under another name but the concept is a cast iron cooker similar to a waffle iron but smaller and was placed directly into the coals of the camp fire. Two pieces of bread were place, one each side with the buttered side facing outwards, the filling was placed on one side and then closed up and placed into the coals. it took only a couple of minutes to cook and we, as kids, just went crazy over them as you could have anything inside.

I did the experiment with the Hash Brown mix with other fillers but found the Hash Brown to be too moist. I still think there is something here to further experiment with and will do so once I put some spare time together.

Cheers from Down Under


----------



## idahopz (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanks for the update Pilch - experimentation is the key to success when trying new methods on familiar old cooks.  Best of luck


----------

